# Yields are ALL over the place...!



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

*Gaggia Classic*

OPV done at 9BAR, IMS plate, brass dispersion plate, bottomless PF

IMS 20g basket AWOL so using a triple

*Graef CM800* - totally cleaned

*RAVE ''Fudge'*' blend - flat MBK 58.33 tamper - firm pressure

last 3 shots

20.8 - 63/30secs

20.4 - 48/30

20.5 - 50/30

puzzled.....


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Single dosing?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Why is the time the same but the weights different? It should be the other way around. What target weight are you shooting for?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Single dosing?


what does that mean please...?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Why is the time the same but the weights different? It should be the other way around. What target weight are you shooting for?


because i can time the shot - stopwatch

and weigh the cup after the pour - scales

but not the other way

anyway - surely for my problem it's immaterial

same weight would just give different shot times..?

''..What target weight are you shooting for?..''

not too strong so prob

20>50>?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Single dosing is when you just weigh the beans for the dose and put them in the grinder, you get popcorning and the the grind is less consistent without constant pressure pushing the beans into the burrs.

Your distribution could be off or you could be grinding too fine. It looks like you're getting channelling which could be caused by an inconsistent grind, bad distribution, uneven tamping. I'm assuming your distribution and tamping are the same as always and this is a new problem so I'm assuming the problem is the grind.

Stop the shots at your target weight and see how it tastes.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

yardbent said:


> because i can time the shot - stopwatch
> 
> and weigh the cup after the pour - scales
> 
> ...


Weigh the shot as it pours, use a cup that encompasses the spouts so it can sit on scales on the drip tray, you'll get a feel for when to cut the shot to meet your weight.

Shot times can vary quite a bit, but 50g out is always 50g out...+/- a couple of g.

Hit the weight, taste the shot, adjust grind & repeat.

You got 63g, 48g & 50g. You told us the times, but how did they differ in taste?

Try and get your doses really consistent, this is about the easiest part for a home user.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Single dosing is when you just weigh the beans for the dose-------------
> 
> Your distribution could be off ------------
> 
> and this is a new problem so I'm assuming the problem is the grind.-------------...........


Hopper is always about 1/2 full

I'll try the WDT------ but looking at the output from the bottomless PF, the flow seems central

grind..? or the beans themselves maybe

thanks for the tips..!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Weigh the shot as it pours, use a cup that encompasses the spouts so it can sit on scales on the drip tray, ----
> 
> Shot times can vary quite a bit, but 50g out is always 50g out...+/- a couple of g......................


ok - i'll try with the scales under the cup

thanks for your comments


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It could be the beans if unevenly roasted but I doubt that's the case.

You can get channeling even with a central flow as you're just seeing the coffee as it comes out of the basket, you can't see it working through.

If it's a lighter roast than you usually have it could be that your grinder can't handle it.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> .................If it's a lighter roast than you usually have it could be that your grinder can't handle it.


it's RAVE Fudge .... previous purchases were OK - altho these have been frozen since January.?

the Graef CM800 is only on grinder step#9 from 0 so still lotsa adjustment

I'll do some 20>50 shots now


----------

